
SketchUp now runs in the browser - ph0rque
http://www.sketchup.com/products/my-sketchup
======
ph0rque
The direct link is [https://my.sketchup.com/app](https://my.sketchup.com/app)
. Mods, change the URL if you please.

------
wayofthesamurai
ASM.js and Emscripten for the win!

~~~
mixedbit
Do you know that they use Emscripten? SketchUp is using Ruby, so it may well
be a rewrite in JS.

